# Big Challenge!!!



## Kelly Prins (May 21, 2016)

What kind of bike is this????


----------



## David Brown (May 22, 2016)

Well Kelly  
I am 100 percent sure it is Canadian, made  by CCM early 1900,s  I have had 2 of this style chainless drive train .1 CCM Massey Harris and also Canadian Cleveland made by CCM. Both used the same drive line. Both were single top bar and have never seen a double bar like yours. I know were there is a Brantford model and another Cleveland. I used the Clevelands covers to make covers as I told you before. Get back to me and I will give you a email of the fellow I sold my Massey to as he has another Massey without covers.I made covers for that bike but he might not have them on yet. All the bikes are fixed wheel no coaster brake.


----------



## Kelly Prins (May 22, 2016)

David Brown said:


> Well Kelly
> I am 100 percent sure it is Canadian, made  by CCM early 1900,s  I have had 2 of this style chainless drive train .1 CCM Massey Harris and also Canadian Cleveland made by CCM. Both used the same drive line. Both were single top bar and have never seen a double bar like yours. I know were there is a Brantford model and another Cleveland. I used the Clevelands covers to make covers as I told you before. Get back to me and I will give you a email of the fellow I sold my Massey to as he has another Massey without covers.I made covers for that bike but he might not have them on yet. All the bikes are fixed wheel no coaster brake.



Ok thanks again David.  I'm stumped on the double bar.  What type of pedals, handle bars and stem would have been on the ccm chain less bikes?


----------



## Kelly Prins (May 22, 2016)

David Brown said:


> Well Kelly
> I am 100 percent sure it is Canadian, made  by CCM early 1900,s  I have had 2 of this style chainless drive train .1 CCM Massey Harris and also Canadian Cleveland made by CCM. Both used the same drive line. Both were single top bar and have never seen a double bar like yours. I know were there is a Brantford model and another Cleveland. I used the Clevelands covers to make covers as I told you before. Get back to me and I will give you a email of the fellow I sold my Massey to as he has another Massey without covers.I made covers for that bike but he might not have them on yet. All the bikes are fixed wheel no coaster brake.



Would the bike have had wood rims?  What kind of grips may it have had?


----------



## David Brown (May 22, 2016)

I would say it came with wood rims .Grips would be wood or leather wrapped.Pedals would have been rat trap Hercules Style.If you have the 1918 Bicycle Accessories catalogue  CCM  that should give you a pretty good idea what would have been on the bike.( It is on line) This is going way out on a limb but maybe a Police bike or heavy service ? But really don,t know.Do you have a picture of front head tube showing were head badge goes?


----------



## Kelly Prins (May 22, 2016)

Hey David did CCM ever make a tank bike?


----------



## cruisersbylou (May 22, 2016)

No they didn't Kelly. Real


----------



## Kelly Prins (May 22, 2016)

cruisersbylou said:


> No they didn't Kelly. Real



That's what I thought.  I found an ad on kijiji and the guy was claiming he had a ccm tank bike.  I told him they never made one.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (May 22, 2016)

Hey Kelly, do you want to sell that bike ? Do you know the history of it....Lawrence 604 nine two one 3369


----------



## Kelly Prins (May 22, 2016)

Kelly Prins said:


> That's what I thought.  I found an ad on kijiji and the guy was claiming he had a ccm tank bike.  I told him they never made one.



And that it looked like a 50's ladies Hiawatha.  With a Ccm chainring.


----------



## David Brown (May 22, 2016)

I don't think CCM made any tank bikes, but Hyslop Did.  I have a 1922  Hyslop catalogue showing Tank model motorbike.


----------



## locomotion (May 23, 2016)

Kelly, a picture of the head tube and measurements of the head tube badge holes (if any) would help in ID'ing!!!
Nice find...
but I have also never seen that double bar design on a CCM.


----------



## Kelly Prins (May 23, 2016)

locomotion said:


> Kelly, a picture of the head tube and measurements of the head tube badge holes (if any) would help in ID'ing!!!
> Nice find...
> but I have also never seen that double bar design on a CCM.



The tube has a small hole on each side across from each other.


----------



## Kelly Prins (May 24, 2016)

Kelly Prins said:


> View attachment 320654
> The tube has a small hole on each side across from each other.



I put tooth picks where the badge attachment hole are


----------



## Kelly Prins (May 24, 2016)

David Brown said:


> Well Kelly
> I am 100 percent sure it is Canadian, made  by CCM early 1900,s  I have had 2 of this style chainless drive train .1 CCM Massey Harris and also Canadian Cleveland made by CCM. Both used the same drive line. Both were single top bar and have never seen a double bar like yours. I know were there is a Brantford model and another Cleveland. I used the Clevelands covers to make covers as I told you before. Get back to me and I will give you a email of the fellow I sold my Massey to as he has another Massey without covers.I made covers for that bike but he might not have them on yet. All the bikes are fixed wheel no coaster brake.



Hi David did the head badge holes give any clues to the bike?


----------



## David Brown (May 25, 2016)

Not really. The fork crown has me stumped. Looks original to bike but might have been changed.Is there round holes on bottom of fork for wheel axle ? I take it that is original paint?


----------



## Kelly Prins (May 26, 2016)

David Brown said:


> Not really. The fork crown has me stumped. Looks original to bike but might have been changed.Is there round holes on bottom of fork for wheel axle ? I take it that is original paint?


----------



## locomotion (May 26, 2016)

the badge holes don't tell David anything, but it tells me it's not a Cleveland or a Massey, that is a start
this bike doesn't scream CCM to me, double bar shape, fender shape, ect, but David has a lot more experience than I do


----------



## David Brown (May 26, 2016)

I don't think the fenders are original to the bike. The Head stock bearing cups sure look CCM to me  but not the earlier ones that had a more square look to them .Top fork nut and related parts look CCM to me.Also i don't think the handle bars and stem are original to bike look more1930 and onto me. Thats just my take on all this. But I still say it is CCM built.


----------



## Kelly Prins (May 26, 2016)

David Brown said:


> I don't think the fenders are original to the bike. The Head stock bearing cups sure look CCM to me  but not the earlier ones that had a more square look to them .Top fork nut and related parts look CCM to me.Also i don't think the handle bars and stem are original to bike look more1930 and onto me. Thats just my take on all this. But I still say it is CCM built.



Thanks again David I think your assessment is right on the mark.  I'm thinking I might change out the handlebars and stem and put some wood rims on it.


----------



## locomotion (May 27, 2016)

yeah I  think Dave is spot on as well
I would personally leave the steel rims on especially if they are laced with 1" nipples, steel rims were an option on very early CCM's, remember they did make motorbikes and they came with steel


----------



## locomotion (May 27, 2016)

yeah I  think Dave is spot on as well
I would personally leave the steel rims on especially if they are laced with 1" nipples, steel rims were an option on very early CCM's, remember they did make motorbikes and they came with steel


----------



## removed (Mar 2, 2018)

David Brown said:


> Well Kelly
> I am 100 percent sure it is Canadian, made  by CCM early 1900,s  I have had 2 of this style chainless drive train .1 CCM Massey Harris and also Canadian Cleveland made by CCM. Both used the same drive line. Both were single top bar and have never seen a double bar like yours. I know were there is a Brantford model and another Cleveland. I used the Clevelands covers to make covers as I told you before. Get back to me and I will give you a email of the fellow I sold my Massey to as he has another Massey without covers.I made covers for that bike but he might not have them on yet. All the bikes are fixed wheel no coaster brake.



Dave,
Id like his name too
Ty
Alan


----------



## David Brown (Mar 2, 2018)

Allan
Send me a PM


----------

